# Got a little chilly (first fire)



## geardoc (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## drewboy (Oct 14, 2009)

Classy set-up Gear doc!! Looks great.


----------



## bill*67 (Oct 14, 2009)

looks great! I could see myself sitting next to that with a cold one after a hard days work! :coolsmile:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice...what is the stone product on the walls?


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 14, 2009)

looks cozy. If you close the door it heats better  %-P


----------



## Dix (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice !!

And ditto on the door closing thingy


----------



## Billster (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice and it looks great in front of the stone.


----------



## Wacky1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice!  Many years of warm enjoyable nights ahead


----------



## maplewood (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow. What an amazing presentation. That could win an award.
I love the look of stone work - it must catch the eye of all your visitors.

It looks like you can sneak behind the stove without getting burned. Is this the way to the Bat Cave? 
You push the switch on the secret stone, and a pole slides down from the ceiling just before the floor slides back, letting you slip into your secret lair, where stove research pushes the envelope of modern efficiency to the limits. (ROARRRRRR) - What's that sound - a chimney fire? Not here! It's the Firewood Alarm! A tree has fallen 12 miles north of town, and must be scrounged before sunset, lest it fall in to the wrong hands.
A quick change into safety pants, steel toed boots, work gloves and tinted safety glasses, and out of the secret lair comes Chainsaw Guy, wielding his (your saw brand and model here), and brandishing on his utility belt a hatchet, wedge, rope and chain file. "Beech, Locust, Ash and Elm. Maple, Hickory, Oak and Pine. No matter the species - Chainsaw Guy is on the move!" He charges off in his vintage red 1978 (your favourite truck here), keeping the faith of all woodburners alive for yet another day....

...Sorry - had a comic book flashback there for a moment.

Nice stone and stove. Happy burning!


----------



## gzecc (Oct 16, 2009)

Gear, Was that space originally a closet?


----------



## rich81 (Oct 16, 2009)

wow .  what a cool looking set up


----------



## 'bert (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome setup, makes me wish we didn't drywall over the little add-on room that our BIS is set into so that it was flush with the finished wall.  Great now my brain is stuck on BK King sitting in the space that was for the BIS.  This is why the internet is bad! :roll:


----------



## Ratman (Oct 17, 2009)

oh my....

The Holy Grail


----------



## geardoc (Oct 18, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Gear, Was that space originally a closet?



No, but it does look like it could have been. Thats the original alcove for the junk prefab fireplace that was there.


----------



## geardoc (Oct 18, 2009)

I had to beat it up a little to get it out.  The pipe was junk too. Scary stuff. The floor under the fireplace was burnt through.... Thats insulation you see under the wood. Scary!
















Test Run...





Back wall done with the back breaking stone.





I have enjoyed this wood stove more the I imagined. Fun project and free heat.


----------



## hdm2002 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey, Your whole setup looks great. What kind of rock did you use?


----------



## madison (Oct 20, 2009)

Cool,, looks like you moved the stove a cpl times during the project.

I'll guess carolina ledgestone for the cultured stone.


----------

